Ask HN: How do you track personal goals? What's your favorite goal tracking app? - samrohn
======
nikivi
I write them down in markdown file:

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing/goals](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing/goals)

------
welder
I use [https://wakatime.com/goals](https://wakatime.com/goals) but that's only
for programming goals.

